# [SOLVED] Sony Vaio Model VPCCW21FX Dip Switch Settings



## dtjkwilk67 (Sep 1, 2010)

Just had the motherboard replaced in my Sony VAIO Model # VPCCW21FX today. After replacing the board their is no video on the LCD a external monitor will work. The tech was not real sure what was wrong then i determined it had 6 dip switches. The tech wants to replace the motherboard again. I dont think its the board. Please help


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Sony Vaio Model VPCCW21FX Dip Switch Settings*

Hold a strong flashlight against the screen and see if you can see the image. If you can see an image then there is something wrong with your backlight/inverter. 

Try disconnecting the battery. Take the laptop apart far enough to access the connector for the LCD screen. Disconnect it, check it for damage and re-connect it. Also, if there is a separate power hookup for the inverter do the same with that.


----------



## dtjkwilk67 (Sep 1, 2010)

*Re: Sony Vaio Model VPCCW21FX Dip Switch Settings*

Thank you for your ideas their is no image even with the flashlight. I have checked the power and the video connections they are fine. When I hold down the Windows Key and the P key the option window comes up on my external monitor the LCD/Laptop selection has a red line thru it. It wont let me select it. That is what lead me to think about dip switch settings.


----------



## dtjkwilk67 (Sep 1, 2010)

*Re: Sony Vaio Model VPCCW21FX Dip Switch Settings*

Ok after many hours on the phone with Sony I am very unhappy with there support system. They would not give the end user support. But with that said I tried many differant settings of the dip switches and I got the LCD back on. There was nothing wrong with the new board. This is the setting I found to work. If anyone knows if these setting will cause any problems let me know. Everything seems to work.

Switch 1 Off
Switch 3 Off
Switch 3 ON
Switch 4 Off
Switch 5 Off
Switch 6 Off


----------

